# Jersey GIANT



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

These are both Jerseys. The big one weighs over 10 pounds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never followed up on the breed so I'm surprised to see they are soft feathered. If I was still raising them I might have needed a couple of that breed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That one came from Maria's A-1 Jerseys. At the time she had the best line. Some nice lady named Kathy promised me eggs and sent me her first 10 eggs from her Maria's line. Nice, huh? And they were all blue.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the blue colored ones.The next time I buy chicks,some will be a blue breed.I was also thinking about Jersey giants,too,because I like the bigger breeds.Every time I ordered blue Cochins,I only got 1 and the rest were black or gray.When I complained,I was told I had to breed the black with the gray to get blues.I told the woman on the other end I ordered blue and paid for blue and I got no roosters so how was I going to breed them.I won't order them from the same place next time....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blue is a stunning color. It's a problem getting Silkies that color. Or maybe I should say a challenge. 

LOL CQ, no males does make it a bit tough if you want to grow the flock.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jerseys make great flock birds. They are not antagonists, and are usually not picked on due to size. Both of my Jerseys are getting old. They can walk slowly. The 2 Jersey roos I had died in the past year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know that's something I noticed. While roos are generally more immune to the issues the hens can deal with, they are the ones who die first.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Your JGs are beautiful. 

I adore the breed. I ordered hatching eggs from Maria years ago. She's one of the best at packing eggs among breeders I have used. I kept the tallest black cockerel from the hatch and he truly was a gentle giant. He stood tall enough to drink from my birdbath. He sure made an impression on a woman who lived nearby. She stopped one day to tell me that she slows down every time she passes by just to see him. Just made my day.

I was hoping to get a Splash out my batch. Just blacks and blues.

Have you seen Langshans up close? There's a poultry show held in May at Newport, TN. Usually, its mostly OEGs and Modern Games and other bantams. Then, at the other end of the rows of cages are the huge Langshans! I kept hoping to compare the JGs to the Langshans in person, but haven't seen both in the show when I went.

Loved seeing your JGs, thanks.
Save
Save
Save
Save​


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hencackle, Jersey has Langsham in their genetics. But where a Jersey has a curved back , a Langsham should look like a martini glass from the side- a real V shape. The roos may stand taller and be more stream lined than a Jersey. I think they're very pretty, but I don't think they're as mellow as Jerseys.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, they do. Also, Java and the 3rd breed--well, it escapes me for the moment.

There's a couple of Langshan breeders that are fairly close to my inlaws. I've considered raising a few. If I did, my gobblers will be way too excited. Save​


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do like the personality of big birds. I think the third type of chicken in a Jersey is a Leghorn or something common like a leghorn.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Curiosity got the better of me, it was driving me crazy and had to look it up. Feathersite.com says Brahma.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 3 jersey giant pullets. They are super nice .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think Brahmas are the ones that will accept 2 roos in a flock.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 3 breda cockerals in my Breda coop, if raised together they get along. My other babies there are 4 at least


----------

